# Pulled Pork Pizza



## markuk (Nov 8, 2014)

As promised here's the Q-View.....

Approx 12 inches of Pizza Dough

.













IMG-20141108-00039.jpg



__ markuk
__ Nov 8, 2014






BBQ Sauce at the ready ... a little more concentrated than normal ...













IMG-20141108-00041.jpg



__ markuk
__ Nov 8, 2014






On it goes ...













IMG-20141108-00042.jpg



__ markuk
__ Nov 8, 2014






Then Mont Jack cheese Cheese













IMG-20141108-00043.jpg



__ markuk
__ Nov 8, 2014






Then cooked it for around 5 mins on a Pizza Stone at around 220c then added the Pulled Pork ( I had already heated the PP for 20 mins as it had been frozen) for a further 5 mins

I looked a bit odd and the base was a little soggy - probably as I do really thin Italian style pizzas and the sauce is normally a thick Tomato one - maybe need to have the base a little thicker and/or a thicker sauce and maybe a little less meat - if there is such a thing :)

But....

the main thing is ....

... wait for it....

it was YUMMY !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A very intense favour with the sauce and smoked pork cooked together













IMG-20141108-00046.jpg



__ markuk
__ Nov 8, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello Mark.  Looks good.  Maybe partially pre cook the dough to get it a bit crisper, like blind baking a pie crust?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Nov 9, 2014)

Mark that looks great!!

I made pizza last night, and I always have to pre-bake my dough prior to putting on the sauce and ingredients. My wife has a gluten allergy so her gluten free crust requires a separate bake time. Its like a paste :/   For the regular pizza I pre-heat the pizza stone and bake the dough until its crispy, then toss on the sauce, bake that for a couple minutes, then add the rest of the ingredients, and cheese last. I open the oven door a few times to let out steam, which seems to help crisp up the dough.

One day i'll make a pizza oven :)


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Mark, that Pizza looks good, will have to fire up my Pizza Oven, not really had that much success with it if I am perfectly honest, the smoker has taken my time and thoughts up recently!

Using up my frozen pulled pork today, doing Pulled Pork Chilli, will post it up soon but pictures are on my new camera, possibly getting them off tomorrow!

Smokin Monkey. :38:


----------

